# Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2013)

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Ronin-Gehäusen von Bitfenix!

*Bitfenix Ronin:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

Das Bitfenix Ronin ist ein schwarzes Midi-Gehäuse für Mainboards der Größen (Micro-)ATX und Mini-ITX. Zu den Besonderheiten des Ronin zählen eine Softtouch-Oberfläche, Staubfilter und eine werkzeugfreie Montage der Laufwerke. Es können drei 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke und intern aufgeteilt auf zwei Laufwerkskäfige bis zu sechs 3,5-Zoll-Geräte verbaut werden. Die Laufwerkskäfige nehmen bei Bedarf auch Datenträger im 2,5-Zoll-Format auf. Hinter dem Seitenfenster verdeckt eine Blende auf Wunsch die Laufwerke, das Netzteil und die Verkabelung.

Vorinstalliert sind ein 120-mm-Lüfter in der Front und ein 120-mm-Ventilator im Heck. An der Vorderseite kann ein baugleiches Modell hinzugefügt werden, des Weiteren lassen sich im Deckel zwei Lüfter der Größen 120 mm oder 140 mm verbauen. Am Boden ist Platz zur Installation eines 120-mm-Propellers. Am vorderen Ende des Deckels stehen folgende Anschlüsse zur Verfügung: 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0, HD Audio. Mehr Informationen zum Midi Tower Ronin gibt es bei Bitfenix.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games      Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Gehäuse zu testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum    veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet      einen  Test eines Midi Towers von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann  bewerbt   euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als     Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind  natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr eine  Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer    noch  kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst     (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr Bilder und Informationen zu den  Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 13.10.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft zwei Wochen lang bis Mittwoch, dem 04.09.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Wambofisch (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi

Ich würde mich mal bewerben.
Da ich nun schon seit einigen Monaten im Forum aktiv bin, mein Wissen im Bezug auf Hardware und Software ist dadurch auch extrem gestiegen. Ich bin der Meinung ein gutes Review ablegen zu können.
Mein Schreibstil ist meiner Meinung nach gut, Rechtschreibfehler sollten kaum zu finden sein, Grammatikfehler eigentlich auch nicht, aber es heißt ja nicht umsonst:" Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache" 
Digitale Fotos kann ich wunderbar mithilfe einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera aufnehmen und mittels Software wenn es gebraucht wird nachbearbeiten. Außerdem bin ich in der Lage Hardware ein/auszubauen und mit Gehäusen kenn ich mich auch aus.
Mein Test würde dann Sachen wie Größe/Gewicht/Verarbeitung beeinhalten, Kabelmanagement, Airflow, Platz, I/O Panel und einiges mehr. 
Auch persönlich wäre ich sehr erfreut dieses optisch ansprechende Gehäuse mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen, da es zugegeben ja doch enorm gut aussieht. Doch was verbirgt sich hinter, bzw in dieser hübschen Fassade? Das möchte ich gern herausfinden.

lg
Wambofisch


----------



## DannyL (22. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich auch gerne wieder für den Leser-Test bewerben.

Ich würde gerne sehen, wie sehr sich das Ronin-Gehäuse vom Vorgänger Shinobi abhebt. Davon habe ich zwei zu Hause stehen, einmal normal ohne Fenster und einmal das XL mit Fenster, welches man in meinem letzten Leser-Test sogar in einigen Bildern sehen konnte.

Als Test-System würde sich der Arbeitsplatz-PC meiner Freundin anbieten, an dem sie sich in Word/Excel und Co. austoben kann, bestehend aus einem Asus P5B Deluxe/Wifi mit einem Core2Duo, evtl. sogar ein Core2Quad, mit einer ATI Radeon HD 5770. Das alte, schwere und unhandliche, teils gefährliche Siemens/Fujitsu-OEM-Gehäuse musste in den vielen Jahren leiden und ist kühlungstechnisch eine mittlere Katastrophe.

Würde mich über eine Zusage von euch freuen.

Gruß
dannyl2912


----------



## M3talGuy (22. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tach (mal wieder )

Da aus meiner Bewerbung für die Wasserkühlung nichts geworden ist, hier meine nächste Bewerbung.
Also, hiermit bewerbe ich mich (und ich würde es nicht, ich tue es  ) als Tester für eines der BitFenix Ronin.

Bewerben tue ich mich, weil ich einfach sehr viel Spaß daran habe, an PC´s herumzuschrauben, Hardware zu verbauen und zu sehen
wie etwas funktioniert, was ich zusammengehämmert habe.

Das System welches verbaut werden würde, sieht folgendermaßen aus:


CPU | Intel Core i5 3570k
CPU-Kühler | Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Grafikkarte | Sapphire HD Radeon 6870
Mainboard | AsRock Z77 Extreme4
RAM | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB
Netzteil | beqiet! L8 630 Watt
Mom. Gehäuse | MS-Tech CA-0300 Stingray
Zur Not hätte ich noch folgendes Zweitsystem:


CPU | AMD Phenom II X3 720
CPU-Kühler | 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120

Grafikkarte | Palit GeForce GTS250
Mainboard | AsRock M3A785GXH/128M
RAM | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB
Netzteil | Super-Flower 550 Watt
Mom. Gehäuse | Cooler Master Elite 330
Im Falle der Auserwählung (welch geschwollene Schreibweise, My Lord  ), würde ich folgende Punkte mit dem Gehäuse "abarbeiten":


Erster Eindruck
Lieferumfang/Zubehör
Funktionen/Besonderheiten
I/O-Panel
Lüfter
FlexCage
 
Einbau der Hardware
Montage
Kabelmanagement
 
Airflow
Temperaturen
Fazit
Natürlich so weit möglich alles bebildert (Canon EOS 550D der Freundin (immer noch)) und mit Tabellen versehen.
Rechtschreibmäßig bin ich eigentlich recht fit (wobei in meinem Macho-Review hab ich doch noch einen oder zwei Fehlerlein gefunden)
und denke ich kann mit der Deutschen Sprache einigermaßen gut umgehen.

Also, ich würde mich riesig freuen von euch als Tester für das Gehäuse auserwählt ausgewählt (Abwechlung muss sein) zu werden


Liebe Grüße

Alex


----------



## Henninges (24. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

hmmm,... ein bitfenix ronin...da mach ich mal mit.

ich würde das case gerne testen, da ich (A) unbedingt ein neues für den zweitrechner benötige, (B) mich vergeblich für einige andere lesertests beworben hatte, bei denen ich bislang immer leer ausgegangen bin, (C) ich einige vergleichmöglichkeiten hätte...als testhardware hätte ich drei systeme zur auswahl : 1 - sockel 2011 ( i7-3930k + gtx680 z.zt. in einem bitfenix shinobi xl ) ; 2 - sockel 1366 ( i7-930 + gt610 z.zt. in einem lian li pc g50 ) ; 3 - sockel am2 ( a64 x2 4600+, onboard gpu z.zt. in einem acer oem minitower )...lüfter sind zur genüge vorhanden, ist ja auch wichtig, wie sich die mitgelieferten im vergleich zu anderen schlagen...wobei luftzug auch immer luftzug bleiben sollte...was macht ein leiser lüfter mit 1200rpm anderes als der etwas in die jahre gekommene ex-silent"puster" mit ebenfalls 1200rpm bei dem das lager schon x-millionenfach die runden gemacht hat...whatever.

bilder kann ich knipsen, die eos 400d verrichtet noch immer fröhlich ihren dienst, der rest findet sich.


----------



## skyscraper (24. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf einen *Lesertest des Bitfenix Ronin*. Als das Case erschienen ist, fand ich es sofort interessant. Da es der Nachfolger des, bekanntermaßen sehr erfolgreichen, Bitfenix Shinobi ist, wird einiges von ihm erwartet. Vor allem dank *Innovationen* wie Softtouch-Oberfläche, "Stealth-Cover" und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Kabel an der Rückwand finde ich es sehr spannend, das Ronin zu testen. 

Doch nun zur *Hardware*. Verbaut werden:


Intel Core i5-3450 @ Noctua UH-12P SE2
Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3
MSI GTX 470 (die macht viel Hitze )
passives Seasonic 520W Platinum
3,5" HDD @ 7200rpm

Verglichen wird das Case mit meinem aktuellen *Fractal Design Define R3*. Zum Testen steht mir eine Scythe Kazemaster II zur Verfügung, die auch zum *Auslesen der Temperaturen* geeignet ist. Mit ihr werde ich u.a. die Innenraumtemperaturen messen, die ja sehr wichtig sind. In meinem Lesertest lege ich den *Schwerpunkt* auf:


die mitgelieferten Lüfter
die Besonderheiten, die andere Gehäuse nicht haben
die Temperaturen mit Standard- und Referenzlüftern
den Staubschutz
die (subjektive) Lautstärke
Verarbeitung & Qualität
die Moddingfähigkeit

Gerade die *Verarbeitung* ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, weil sich ja niemand an Kanten oder Ecken schneiden möchte. Außerdem sollte ein Gehäuse, das 80€ kostet auch nicht billig aussehen. Wo wir beim Preis sind: Auch das *Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis* wird in die Endnote einfließen.
Zu guter Letzt noch die Formalien: Ich bin in der Lage, ordentliche, digitale Fotos aufzunehmen. Ich besitze ein *Stativ* und für kleine Teile habe ich sogar ein selbstgebautes *Fotostudio*, das im Keller steht. Außerdem sind mein Schreibstil und meine Rechtschreibung ordentlich, wovon ich euch hoffentlich überzeugen konnte. Selbstverständlich habe ich Erfahrung mit Computerhardware und kann die Teile *selbstständig in das Gehäuse einbauen*.

Ich danke für das Lesen meiner Bewerbung und hoffe auf positives Feedback. Bis dahin: 

Liebe Grüße, sky


----------



## JulK279 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Schönen guten Abend,

Mein Name ist Julien Keim, bin 17 Jahre alt und gehe auf ein Wirtschafts-Technik-Fachgymnasium.

Schon seit einiger Zeit bin ich leidenschaftlicher Reviewer und hatte das Glück, dass mich bereits einige Unternehmen unterstützt haben.
So zum Beispiel habe ich bereits ein Netzteil von Antec und Peripherie von Corsair getestet.

Für meine Reviews habe ich schon von mehreren Leuten positives Feedback bekommen. Auch von den Unternehmen bzw Händlern die mir die Samples bereit gestellt haben.
Ich gebe mir immer sehr viel Mühe, da das Review ja auch was für potenzielle Käufer bewirken soll. Das Schreiben bereitet mir viel Freude und ist ein großes Hobby von mir. 
Gerne würde ich mal ein Gehäuse testen, doch leider finde ich keine Unterstützung eines Produzenten. Da würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich hier meine Chance ergreifen kann 

Falls ich das Glück haben sollte, werde ich mich wie folgt mit dem Ronin beschäftigen:

- Unboxing und erster EIndruck
- Optik und Verarbeitung
- Einbau der Hardware
- Zubehör/Extras
- Funktion/Ergebnis des I/O-Panels und Staubfänger und Lüfter
- Lautstärke und Temperatur
- Fazit

Selbstverständlich kann ich Tabellen und Grafiken erzeugen und sehr zufriedenstellende Fotos machen. 
Mit einbeziehen werde ich alternative Gehäuse im gleichen Preissegment bzw ob sich der Preis für das Gehäuse lohnt.

Achja, mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965
Enermax ETD-T60-TB
Asus M5A99X EVO
Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC (sehr lange Karte, die zeigt, wie sich der Einbau gestaltet)
CM Silent Pro M520

die weitere Hardware sollte nicht relevant sein.

Ich bedanke mich fürs lesen und wünsche mir, aber natürlich auch den andere viel Glück


----------



## coroc (24. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin PCGH-Team, 

ich würde mich hiermit für den Test des Bitfenix Ronin bewerben, da ich schon seit Release ein Auge auf das Gehäuse geworfen habe und es neben dem Fractal Design R4 als eines der schönsten und interessantesten für relativ wenig Geld erhältlichen ist.  

Ich interessiere mich für das Gehäuse und würde die Möglichkeit sehr schätzen es testen zu dürfen. 

Folgende Hardware würde verbaut:

Ein* i5 4670k*, der zurzeit von einem *Scythe Mugen 3* und demnächst von einem* Scythe Ashura* gekühlt würde. Der Prozessor sitzt auf einem Gigabyte Z87X D3H neben *8Gb Corsair Vengeance LP*. Für die Bildausgabe könnte eine eine *Sapphire Radeon HD 7870* oder die*HD 4600* vom i5 sorgen, somit könnte ich auch die Temperaturentwicklung der gesamten CPU ohne zusätzliche Grafikkarte testen. Das System wird zurzeit von einem *BeQuiet DarkPower P10* 550W und es wohnte in einem Antec 300, welches von mir zermoddet wurde. Deshalb wird der PC derzeit auf einem Mainboard-Karton betrieben. Ich habe - ganz klassisch - eine 1Tb 3.5 Zoll Festplatte von Samsung und einen einfachen CD/DVD Brenne_r_. Alternativ könnte ich noch einen zweiten Unterbau bestehend aus einem *AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 Be*, einem *Gigabyte GA 970A UD3* und *8Gb Kingston Ram* bieten, der Rest wäre das selbe wie oben. 

Im Review würde ich ganz besonders der Temperatur, der Verarbeitung und den einzigartigen Features des Ronin Beachtung schenken, wie zum Beispiel der Kabelabdeckung. Natürlich werde ich ich auch die Lüfter einem Test unterziehen, obwohl ich die Lautstärke leider nicht messen könnte.

Das Review würde ich wie folgt aufbauen:


Unboxing
Äußerer Eindruck
Der Innenraum
Verarbeitung
Die Besonderheiten des Gehäuses (Staubfilter, Kabelabdeckung, die mitgelieferten Lüfter)
Einbau und Inbetriebnahme
Temperatur und Lautstärke
Und natürlich das Fazit


Ich habe einen meiner Meinung nach guten Ausdruck und mache wenige Fehler. Desweiteren kann ich gute Fotos machen und bin fähig die Hardware heil ins Gehäuse hinein und wieder hinauszubefödern. Ich habe schon einige Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Gehäusen gemacht, zum Beispiel dem Fractal Desgin R3, dem Antec 300, sowie mehreren billigen Gehäusen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich eines der beiden Modelle zum testen und späteren nutzen erhielte.

Ich bedanke mich für die Möglichkeit und wünsche allen ein schönes Rest-Wochenende.

Gruß, coroc


----------



## mako95 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Community,

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Lesertester für das Bitfenix Ronin Gehäuse bewerben. Vor kurzem habe ich mir einige neue Teile für meinen PC zugelegt, allerdings ist mein altes Gehäuse geblieben, was ich mittlerweile sowohl platztechnisch als auch wärmemäßig bereue. Ich würde in meinem Review u.a. auf Temperaturen, Verarbeitung, Aussehen und Besonderheiten eingehen. Sprachlich sollte ein Testbericht kein Problem für mich darstellen. Ich verfüge über eine gute Digitalkamera mit allem nötigen Zubehör, die Bilder sollten also ebenfalls kein Grund sein, nmich nicht zu nehmen. Ich habe bereits mehreren Bekannten ihren PC zusammengebaut, also denke ich, dass auch dieses Gehäuse mir keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten sollte. Meine aktuelle Hardware (die dann in das Bitfenix Ronin umziehen würde) ist die folgende:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87M-D3H
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
RAM: 8GB DDR3-RAM PC1600 CL9 A-DATA XPG Series 2x4GB Kit
Netzteil: be quit! Pure Power 530 Watt L7 80+
Garfikkarte: 2048 MB PowerColor Radeon 7850 PCS+

Weiterverwendet von meinem alten PC (Dell inspiron 530)
Gehäuse
Festplatte: Seagate 320 GB ST3320620AS
CD-/DVD-Laufwerk: Vorhanden, aber keine Ahnung was für eines...
Kartenleser: Ebenfalls vorhanden, aber auch keine Ahnung was für einer...
WLAN-Karte: Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller

Ich würde mich freuen, als Tester gewählt zu werden und verbleibe 
Mit freunlichen Grüßen

Manuel


----------



## Malkav85 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde gerne das Bitfenix Ronin testen.

Als langjähriger Reviewtester einer Seite hatte ich dort hauptsächlich über Gehäuse geschrieben und kenne daher viele Eckpunkte, welche bei einem Test berücksichtigt werden sollten. Des Weiteren schreibe ich gerne Berichte "von User, für User". Meine Schreibweise ist klar verständlich und das mit den Bildern bekomme ich ebenfalls hin.

Meine Testkriterien sehen folgendermaßen aus:
- Unboxing
- Zubehör & Anleitung (Feature-Erklärungen)
- Innenleben & Montage
- Außenansicht & I/O Panel
- Wasserkühlung (Einbau Ja oder Nein, Möglichkeiten, Kompakt-WaKü Temp-Test(H60))
- Temperaturtest
- Ronin vs. Antec P180mini vs. Ikonik Bigtower
- Fazit

Ein Sockel 1155 System mit einem Xeon 1230v2 auf einem ASRock Z77 pro4-m und einer HD6850 stehen zum Test bereit. Auch ein S.775 System mit ATX Board für die Kompatibilität und dem WaKü-Test ist vorhanden. 

Ich würde mich sehr über ein positives Feedback freuen.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## micha1006 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Seit ich 1986 mit meinem ersten Computer anfing-dem Commodore 64, bin ich seither eigentlich immer am Ball gewesen in Sachen Hardware,Software,Peripherie-kurzum,ich kenne mich aus mit dem PC und den dazugehörigen Fachgebieten.
Auf meinem C64 folgten ein Amiga 500,386/25,486/66 (Stichwort Wing Commander  ), Pentium etc. bis zu meinem derzeitigen System bestehend aus einem i5 3570K und einer HD 7970 GE.
Ich interessierte mich sehr früh für Computer, meine ersten Games waren Klassiker wie Maniac Mansion, Zak Mc Kracken, Elite, Wing Commander 1+2 uva. . Durch ständiges aufrüsten interssierte ich mich 
natürlich auch dann für die Hardware immer mehr. Durch meine Ausbildung als Informationselektroniker habe ich zudem ein sehr gutes technisches Verständnis.
Falls ich als Tester für das Ronin von Bitfenix agieren darf würde ich bspw. folgende Punkte testen bei diesem Case :
1.Verarbeitung des Cases-sprich-klappert nix, keine scharfen Kanten , was für Materialien wurde verwendet (Stichwort: Plastik-Bomber !)
2.Design-darunter zähle ich nicht nur das aussehen  sondern auch Dinge wie im Case die einzelnen Komponenten verbaut sind ! Bspw. sind um 90 Grad gedrehte Laufwerk-Käfige verbaut oder bietet das Case Kabel-Management,was für Grafikkarten von der Maximal-Länge können verbaut werden ?
3. Ausstattung-hier wird geschaut ob ein Case in Sachen Ausstattung auf der Höhe der Zeit ist ! Dinge wie Lüfter-Steuerung, Anzahl der verbauten Lüfter, freie Lüfter-Plätze, Staubfilter, ob USB 3.0 in der Front und ggf. die Anzahl ? Kann eine Costumer-WaKü eingebaut werden oder hat es ein Window-Seitenwand - Sind nur einige Dinge um sie zu nennen die ich bewerten würde !
Natürlich würde ich auch Dinge wie die Lautstärke des Cases bei Max. Leistung der Komponenten testen, oder aber den Airflow indirekt durch Messung der verschiedenen Temperaturen der Hardware-sprich CPU und GPU Temperaturen !
4.Besonderheiten-hier würde ich alles außergewöhnliche zu dem Case auflisten 

Mein Testsystem wäre:
Mainboard-Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
Prozessor-Intel i5 3570K@4.2Ghz
RAM-8GB Kingston 1600 Mhz
Netzteil-BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W
GPU-Asus HD 7970 GE
CPU-Kühler ist ein Scythe Kabuto 2,verbaute Case-Kühler wären zusätzlich zu den Bitfenix Lüftern 1x140mm und ein 1x120mmEnermax Everest 

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Feedback eurerseits freuen !

Ansonsten als treuer Leser eures Magazins bleibt mir nur eines zu sagen-bleibt so wie ihr seid 

Gruss Micha


----------



## dynastes (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben.


Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbau von PCs ist über mehrere Hardware-Generationen gewachsen, wobei mehrere Gehäuse gekommen und gegangen sind. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Kauf meines Arc Midi R2 von Fractal Design habe ich mich erst kürzlich ausführlich mit den verschiedenen Angeboten der Hersteller beschäftigt und hatte daher auch weitere Produkte hier (Coolermaster HAF XM, XB und CM Storm Stryker, Bitfenix Shinobi XL, Fractal Design Define R4), weswegen ich mir ein, wie ich meine, recht gutes Auge für Qualitätsmerkmale und -unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Produkten antrainieren konnte.

Ein Review, das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, deckt die folgenden Bereiche ab:

1. Unboxing des Produkts (mitsamt einer Aufstellung des Zubehörs und einer Darstellung des Ersteindrucks)

2. Äußere Charakteristika (Verarbeitung, äußere Ausstattungsmerkmale und Optik)

3. Innere Charakteristika (Gestaltung und Verarbeitung des Innenraums, Festplattenkäfige, Belüftungsoptionen, Bestückung mit Staubfiltern, Kabelmanagement)

4. Montage (Erprobung des praktischen Wertes und der Umsetzung der oben angesprochenen inneren Charakteristika und Features, Anmerkungen zu Besonderheiten und etwaigen Problemen)

5. Tests der Kühlleistung und der Lautstärke (mit Augenmerk auf Lautstärke der Standardbelüftung, außerdem Tests mit alternativer Lüfterkonfiguration)

6. Zusammenfassung und Fazit



Zur Durchführung der Tests wäre folgende Hardware vorhanden:


Intel Core i5 2500K @ Thermalright HR-02 Macho
8 GB DDR3-1866 RAM (G.Skill Sniper)
ASrock Z68 Pro3
Be Quiet Straight Power E9 480 CM
MSI Geforce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming


Hinzu kommen mehrere Festplatten (SSD und HDD), ein optisches Laufwerk sowie fünf Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüfter, die zum Vergleich ebenfalls in das Ronin eingebaut würden.


Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen und wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Erfolg 


Mfg dynastes


----------



## caligula3741return (31. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, hallo Kollegen des Forums,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des BitFenix Ronin bewerben. Mein Name ist Florian und ich bin in einer Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann. Neben meiner Familie, meinen Freunden und natürlich meiner bezaubernden Freundin, ist
Hardware mein Leben. In fast jeder freien Minute schraube ich an jeglicher Hardware, an der mindestens eine Schraube zu finden ist.  
Mein System wird ist in einem BitFenix Colossus verpackt. Ich muss sagen, dass BitFenix einfach was besonderes hat, daher freue ich mich, wenn ich das Ronin testen darf. Es wäre mein erster Lesertest bei PCGH, 
besser gesagt, mein erster Lesertest überhaupt.  

Was ich verbauen würde? Tja, das bleibt vorerst ein Geheimnis. Lasst euch überraschen! 

Bis dahin liebe Grüße von mir. 



"Du hast keine Chance, aber nutze Sie!" -  DOOM 3 - Brennende Welten


----------



## Intelfan (3. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich zu dem Lesertest des Bitfenix Ronin bewerben.

Zum einen, da mich ein solcher Test schon immer gereizt hat, und zum anderen, da das Gehäuse eh auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht . 

Mit Hardware beschäftige ich mich seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin und baue meine Rechner seit dem auch immer selbst zusammen und habe mir daurch recht gutes Hard- und Softwarewissen angeeignet. Im Forum bin ich seit 2009 und habe auch da sehr viel über Hardware und Software lernen können. 
Das Magazin lese ich ebenfalls seit 2009.
Meine Schreibe beurteile ich als  gut, Rechtschreibung stellt auch kein allzugroßes Problem da. 
Die Bilder sind ebenfalls kein Problem, mehrere Kameras (Darunter Canon EOS 400D) stehen zur Verfügung.

Die zu verwendende Hardware ist mein Mainsystem, welches im Testzeitraum auf Haswell aufgerüstet werden soll. Momentan verwende ich folgendes:

Intel Core i5 2500K
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
Scythe Ninja 3 @ BeQuiet Silentwing Pure
8GB DDR3 1600 von Corsair
Gigabyte 7970 Windforce
Samsung 830 128GB

Gliedern würde ich den Test folgendermaßen:

1.	Einleitung/Vorstellung
2.	Unboxing
3.	Äußerer Eindruck
4.	Innerer Eindruck
5.	Hardwareeinbau
6.	Temperaturmessungen mit verschiedenen Szenarien bzgl. Hardware und Lüftern
7.	Vergleich zum Lian Li PC-60FNW
8.	Fazit

Da ich mich schon oft erfolglos um einen Lesertest beworben habe, würde ich mich freuen, dieses mal die Chance zu einem Lesertest zu bekommen.

MfG
Intelfan


----------



## alphatiger86 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich auch noch für den Test des Bitfenix Ronin Gehäuses bewerben. Als das Gehäuse vorgestellt wurde war ich sehr begeistert, habe mich gut über das Gehäuse und andere, vergleichbare Gehäuse informiert und den Entschluss gefasst, dass das Gehäuse mein nächstes werden sollte. Ein Defekt an meinem Auto hat das Gehäuse aber erst mal hinten angestellt. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das Gehäuse im Lesertest auf die Probe stellen darf. Ich wollte schon immer mal für euch einen Test schreiben.

Auf folgende Punkte würde ich bei dem Gehäusetest Wert legen:
       •	Platzangebot im Gehäuse
       •	Einbaumöglichkeiten in verschiedenen Konfigurationen des Gehäuses, also z.B mit herausgenommenem Laufwerkskäfig etc.
       •	Wie einfach/schwer sich die Komponenten einbauen lassen
       •	Die Möglichkeiten des Kabelmanagements
       •	Lautstärke bei verschiedenen Lüfter Konfigurationen (z.B. Lieferzustand, Vollbestückung etc.)
       •	Temperaturen der Verschiedenen Komponenten bei den unterschiedlichen Lüfter Konfigurationen
       •	Ein Vergleich mit den anderen, mir zur Verfügung stehenden Gehäusen in gleicher bzw. ähnlicher Konfiguration des Gehäuses
       •	Ein ausführliches Unboxing sollte mMn auch nicht fehlen
       •	Als kleines extra würde ich auch noch die Hardware im inneren etwas beleuchten, was sich ja durch das große Seitenfenster anbietet. Dafür habe ich die beleuchteten Lüfter und eine LED-Beleuchtung meines bisherigen Gehäuses zur Verfügung (alles in einem schönem Grün)

Folgende Kompnenten stehen mir für den Test zur Verfügung:
       •	Prozessor: Intel i5 3570K (Standardtakt und OC)
       •	Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
       •	Grafik: Radeon HD7870 (MSI R7870 TF 2GD5/OC) bzw. (in Kürze) Nvidia GTX760 (MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC)
       •	Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer DDR3-1600 2x4GB mit Rot/Grün Beleuchtung
       •	Netzteil: Corsair AX760 Full Modular mit zusätzlichen grün gesleevten Kabeln
       •	CPU-Kühler: NZXT Kraken X40 (Als King-Mod Variante von Caseking)
       •	Festplatte: Samsung 840 250GB SSD + 2,5 Zoll bzw 3,5 Zoll HDD’s
       •	Sonstiges: Creative Soundkarte, zusätzlicher USB3.0 Controller, Bitfenix USB3.0 Cardreader, Gigabyte PCI-E Wlan Karte, ODD von Samsung und zusätzlich 3 Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED Lüfter in Grün. Ach ja, ein Paar Bitfenix Alchemy Kabelverlängerungen hab ich auch noch, sodass ich das Gehäuse im Inneren in reinem Grün erstrahlen lassen kann.

Mir steht für den Test als Vergleich mein derzeitiges Gehäuse, ein Sharkoon T28 in Grün zur Verfügung. Zudem habe ich noch auf dem Speicher meiner Eltern ein schön altes Stahlgehäuse aus meiner Jugend, welches auch für einen Vergleich her halten könnte. 
Zu guter Letzt noch eine Kleinigkeit über mich: Ich gehe langsam auf die 30 zu, arbeite seit meinem Studium in einem Ingenieurbüro und baue schon seit meiner Jugend meine PC’s selbst zusammen. Daher besitze ich sehr viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Gehäusen und auch aussagekräftige Grafiken sind für mich kein Neuland. Die Bilder für den Test würden mit meiner Spiegelreflexkamera entstehen, die mich auch schon seit längerem begleitet, da ich in meiner Freizeit gerne und viel fotografiere.   

Viele Grüße
alphatiger86


----------



## Skysnake (4. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Leute,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Test des Bitfenix Ronin

Mein System sieht dabei wie folgt aus:



Gehäuse| Chieftec Big(läuft aber als Midi)-Tower
CPU-Kühler| Scythe Ninja 2
CPU| Core i7-920 @3,5GHz
MB|  Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 v1 
RAM| 12GB A-DATA DDR3 1333MHz @stock
GPU| XFX Radeon R7970 DD @stock-1125MHz
Erweiterungskarten| 1x PCI-E WLAN; Spezieller NB Kühler von Gigabyte, der einen Slot belegt
NT| Enermax 87+ 600W 
HDD| 5x 3,5"
SSD| 1x 2,5"
Optische Laufwerke| 2x 5,25" DVD/Brenner
Sonstiges| 1x 3,5" Kartenleser
Was ist geplant?

Bericht zu


Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität/Haptik
Montage"anleitung"/-bericht
Wieder eine Menge toller (Makro-)Bilder 
Da fast voll bestückt, und auch der Scythe Ninja 2 sehr hoch ist geht ein wesentlicher Teil meines Testes darauf ein, ob man überhaupt alles in das Gehäuse bekommt, wenn man es noch schließen will. Aktuell geht das bei mir nicht! Zudem soll mit einer zweiten weiteren 5870 noch getestet werden, ob diese im untersten 16x Slot des MB überhaupt montiert werden kann. Ich gehe nicht davon aus.
Kann der Kartenleser montiert werden, wenn ja wie.
Je nachdem, wie aufwendig der Teil davor wird, noch ein mehr oder weniger aufwendiger Temperaturvergleich. Geplant ist eigentlich auf jeden Fall mal in beiden Gehäusen die Temperaturen für 30 min beim spielen protokollieren.
Fazit
Meine  bisherigen Tests sind ja in der Signatur zu finden. Ich denke vom  Umfang und auch von der Qualität sollte einem Tests meiner seits nichts  im Wege stehen. Bilder haben sich wie man im XFX Test sieht dank  Makro-Linse nochmals deutlich steigern können. Ich denke, dass gerade die praktische Vollbestückung des Gehäuses durchaus interessant sein dürfte. Da gibt es ja immer wieder gerade bei den Festplatten doch probleme, weil es Probleme mit den Anschlüssen gibt. Das Einzige was ja noch fehlen würde, wäre eine Wasserkühlung und interne USB3-Header

Ich würde mich daher wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei dem Test bedacht werden würde.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Bitfenix Ronin - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei, daher wird der Thread vorübergehend geschlossen. Vielen Dank für eure Bewerbungen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. September 2013)

Bei den ausgewählten Lesertestern handelt es sich um skyscrape und Skysnake, die ihre Gehäuse bereits erhalten haben sollten.


----------



## M3talGuy (18. September 2013)

Schon wieder nicht dabei! Verflucht und zugenäht! Das ist doch ein Komplott! Und dann auch noch zwei User mit ähnlichen Namen!

Spaß bei Seite.
Viel Spaß euch beiden


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2013)

Danke für den "Zuschlag" 

Das Gehäuse ist auch schon vor ein paar Tagen angekommen, und wird dann kommende Woche in die Mangel genommen


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2013)

Bei mir auch. Ich habe schon angefangen, ein gutes Teil bis jetzt


----------



## Axonia (18. September 2013)

Viel Spaß euch beiden


----------



## Skysnake (27. September 2013)

So ich darf verkünden, der Umzug der Hardware ist nach rund 4-5 Stunden geschafft 

Die "Tortur" habe ich jetzt endlich überstanden und auf "Film" gebannt 

Jetzt fehlen "nur" noch die Messungen des Ronin. Dann kann ich anfangen die Videos zu schneiden, die Bilder zu bearbeiten und den Text zu schreiben. Also noch genug Arbeit.

Vielleicht gibt es am WE ja schon das Unboxing&Disassembling-Video. Der Upload wird aber schon ziemlich lang dauern


----------



## skyscraper (28. September 2013)

Ich habe mich vor allem über die Front geärgert. Die geht schwer ab...


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2013)

Schwer? 

Welch Euphemismus 

Ich hab gedacht ich zerreis gleich das gesamte Gehäuse... 

Kleiner Tip von mir. Versuchs mal nicht so wies in der Anleitung steht von unten, sondern oben, wenn der Deckel weg ist. Das geht zwar immer noch sau schwer, aber gefühlt nur noch halb so schwer wie von unten ziehend...


----------



## skyscraper (28. September 2013)

Danke, werde es nachher ausprobieren


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2013)

Ich hab mal geschaut, wie lange ich für den Festplatteneinbau gebraucht habe. 

40min! 

Das ging ja mal echt "schnell". Vollbestückung ist echt ein Krampf bei vielen Gehäusen. Man hat einfach kaum Platz für die ganzen Kabel. 

Da lob ich mir echt die HotSwap-Einschübe von SuperMicro usw. Aber das will man als Privatmann echt nicht zahlen


----------



## skyscraper (28. September 2013)

Oh, du machst Vollbestückung? 

Bei mir muss es eine tun


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2013)

2x Samsung HD204UI
2x Samsung HD103SJ
1x Samsung SP1614C
1x OCZ-Vertex 4 

Dazu dann noch nen CardReader und 2 DVD-Laufwerke, wobei die drei Sachen absolut kein Problem waren im Einbau.

Die 6 Platten dafür aber um so mehr 

Hier mal zwei Bilder, wie beengt es zugeht. Ohne Planung, wie man wo was unter bekommt geht da gar nichts. Man darf auch keine Angst vor "sanfter Gewalt" haben, ansonsten hat man keine Chance


----------



## skyscraper (28. September 2013)

Aua. Probier doch mal die Kabelbinder-Befestigungsmöglichkeiten aus


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2013)

Haste eigentlich keine Möglichkeit. Du musst die Kabel dir "zurecht" drücken. Wenn du das mit Kabelbindern fixierst, dann läufst du gefahr, dass die nicht entsprechend nachgeben können und dann Stecker abbrechen etc 

Wenn könnte man das ATX-Kabel befestigen, aber da gibt es keine Möglichkeit einen Kabelbinder an zu bringen :-_-;

Siehst ja auch, wie ich die SATA-Kabel zwischen den Festplatten "versteckt" habe. Ansonsten hätte man gar keine Chance das Seitenteil zu schließen. Das bedarf sehr sehr sanfter Gewalt. Das dürfte echt kein Millimeter weniger Platz sein. Ansonstne könnte man das Seitenteil gar nicht schließen. Je nachdem wie die Stromkabel also genau aussehen, könnte es also auch passieren, das man bei Vollbestückung das Seitenteil nicht geschlossen bekommt, wobei ich sagen muss, die Kabel von Enermax sind schon recht steif. Viel schlimmer gehts eigentlich kaum. Aber wenn, dann haste verloren.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/297917-lesertest-bitfenix-ronin.html

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Oktober 2013)

Mein "Werk" ist auch da 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/293495-review-bitfenix-ronin-lesertest.html

LG,sky


----------



## Skysnake (19. Dezember 2013)

So, von mir gibts einen Nachtest zur Lüfterkonfiguration, der überraschende Neuigkeiten bereit hält 

Viel Spaß beim lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/297917-lesertest-bitfenix-ronin.html


----------

